# NVIDIA driver for a PowerPC



## pavl (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello,

First I am completely new to FreeBSD... and still learning from the handbook :stud.

I installed "FreeBSD RELEASE 9.0" of on my laptop which is a "PowerBook G4 12 inches" with a "NVIDIA GeForce4 440 Go 64M" video card.

I installed the x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv driver for X11. It is working but it is slow under Xfce4. I tried to install the x11-drivers/xf86-video-nouveau driver to see if it could perform better, no luck. It seems that the driver is not supported for "powerpc".

Is there a way to install a NVIDIA driver for PowerPC?

Thank you,

~ pavl


----------



## jaxxed (Oct 25, 2012)

Did you check here: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/compiz-fusion/nvidia-setup.html ?

There is a blob nvidia driver available (if you don't mind closed source drivers) The nv port is pretty ancient, and nouveau is broken due to it's depenence on KMS, which freeBSD is only getting now (fbsd10).

Check the nvidia provided binary driver for compatibility wth your card.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 25, 2012)

The nvidia driver (x11/nvidia-driver) is only available for AMD64 and i386.

You're stuck with x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv.


----------



## pavl (Oct 26, 2012)

Thank you but ... it's sad too


----------



## sossego (Oct 31, 2012)

There was a mention on the mailing list about someone who is trying to port a 3d driver. All help and input is appreciated.


----------

